# My mantis likes Chicken



## Lee2k4 (Feb 27, 2006)

So I was eating some Chicken about 20 minutes ago and thought to myself "wonder if she will eat it" Waved it in front of her and she snatched it straight out my hand and chewed on it till there was nothing left. Is it bad for her or can I feed her it more often? :lol:


----------



## lullaby10 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine likes turkey.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend feeding them anything but insects.


----------



## Tapos (Feb 27, 2006)

in a pinch i have used raw chicken liver, i warm it and cut it in small pieces. i have had I. Oritoria on it for months. have not used it on any other kind of mantis. read about the liver in a book?


----------



## modliszki (Feb 28, 2006)

Beware of chicken flu


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 25, 2006)

All of my mantids love chicken...  

watch:

http://media.putfile.com/mmmm-feeding-chicken-to-a-mantis


----------

